# Rubella blood test results



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi There 

Just a quick question i had my rebella bloods done in March i went to get a copy of results as i am starting IVF soon but on the printout it states the word DETECTED ...  can you tell me if that means anti bodies detached or Rubella detected 

Any advise would be great doctors receptionist said she would not comment making me worry and i can't get an appoitment for over a week, 

Thanks 
Sara xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Rubella antibodies have been detected which is what you want!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats fantastic ~ thanks v much thinking about it now i'm sure if there was a problem i would have been contacted,

thanks you








Sara xx


----------

